# Men: Does Your Wife Still Find You Sexually/Physically Attractive?



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you think your wife still finds you, on a purely physical and sexual level, attractive?

Does she still give you those lustful eyes? 
Does she still run her hands across your body?
Does she still crave your c0ck?
Does she still give you verbal compliments about your looks?

If so, do you think this adds to your level of attraction for her and improves your marriage?

If not, do you think this has had a detrimental effect on your attraction for her and your overall marriage?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes and no.

She is post menopausal now so finds she does not get randy nearly so often.

She definitely 'wants' me more when I am lighter, trimmer, than when I have put on some weight.

Ask me this about a year ago and I would have said "holy crap, yes."


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm glad you had the "I don't have a f*cking clue" option. And yeah, the doubt that situation has sewn has had a negative impact, at least to a certain extent, on my attraction for her and on the marriage.

She's enthusiastic in bed "during", so at least there's that, but otherwise I get no feedback whatsoever.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

She says she does.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

GTdad said:


> I'm glad you had the "I don't have a f*cking clue" option. And yeah, the doubt that situation has sewn has had a negative impact, at least to a certain extent, on my attraction for her and on the marriage.
> 
> She's enthusiastic in bed "during", so at least there's that, but otherwise I get no feedback whatsoever.


Has that always been the case? Have you guys ever talked about it?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes she does even though I am older and heavier and, yes it keeps the sparks flying. And from my side I feel the same about her even though she has the stretch marks and extra weight from having our child. 
Our relationship is built from the inside out.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Has that always been the case? Have you guys ever talked about it?


As to the first question, hell to the no. She was all over me initially. Made me really feel like "the man".

I tried to raise the issue once, but I was starting to sound too needy for my tastes and wasn't getting much feedback anyways, so I dropped it.

Physically, I think I'm fine. I maybe weigh 10 more pounds than when we married 30 years ago (married young), still have most of my hair, and most of it's still brown. I'm no underwear model, but not bad.

So I don't discount the fact that it could be non-physical. I've worked on myself, and while that's good for its own sake, can't say it's made much difference.

Or maybe I'm dense and can't see that she's attracted. Hell if I know. I'm the dumbest smart guy I know, sometimes.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Libido from a typical college girl is sex everyday!! I don't care what any study says the most sex I ever had was in college nothing was even close. Everyone was banging and now it's far worse since women have so many options and are more enabled/supported in their sexual choices.

My wife and I have been married 20 years, so do we still get freaky? Hell Yeah, but is it like when we were 22 or in college at frat parties etc that's a Hell NO!!

I would say if we go a week it becomes............."Hey, it's been awhile" on both of our ends.

That raw unbridle primal................I"m going to F#ck his brains out!! That died with the days of sexual craziness back in the day.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good morning all:

Yes - but then who wouldn't 

Seriously I think she wishes I was younger (and I heartily agree), but she is still attracted to me.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> Libido from a typical college girl is sex everyday!! I don't care what any study says the most sex I ever had was in college nothing was even close. Everyone was banging and now it's far worse since women have so many options and are more enabled/supported in their sexual choices.
> 
> My wife and I have been married 20 years, so do we still get freaky? Hell Yeah, but is it like when we were 22 or in college at frat parties etc that's a Hell NO!!
> 
> ...


Yes, but does your wife still find you hot?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My husband is incredibly hot to me and just keeps getting more so.


----------



## cuchulain36 (Jul 8, 2014)

My wife definitely doesn't, I'm 36, full head of salt pepper hair, good shape I workout often, I've been told I look like Colin Farrell, make over 6 figures, and she could not give less ****s lol...

We went on vacation with my brother and his wife and she's like a flirting High School girl. I could literally be mid-conversation and when my brother walked in the door she would cease speaking to me mid-sentence and strike up a conversation with him. If I needed to find my wife all I needed to do was find my brother, she didn't even realize she was doing it, but really she's moving on, it's obvious I need to too. She hasn't looked at me as a sexual option since we were in our early twenties.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> Libido from a typical college girl is sex everyday!! I don't care what any study says the most sex I ever had was in college nothing was even close. Everyone was banging and now it's far worse since women have so many options and are more enabled/supported in their sexual choices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the question is does she still find you sexually and physically attractive or do you equate frequency and intensity in bed with attractiveness?


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

She says she does, but only rarely. Been married going on 30 years - I'm in the best shape I've ever been in. Every so often, I might get an arm squeeze in bed. Not much more than that.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

jaquen said:


> Do you think your wife still finds you, on a purely physical and sexual level, attractive?


Yes, she shows it to me on regular basis (verbal and physical)



jaquen said:


> Does she still give you those lustful eyes?
> Does she still run her hands across your body?
> Does she still crave your c0ck?
> Does she still give you verbal compliments about your looks?
> ...


Yes to all



jaquen said:


> If not, do you think this has had a detrimental effect on your attraction for her and your overall marriage?


Of course it would....


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes to all for me. She states every day that she finds me physically attractive.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> Yes to all for me. She states every day that she finds me physically attractive.


:iagree:


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I sure don't know how to answer. We've been married over 30 years. For the first 20-25 I never felt that she was too interested in me physically. Now that I am graying, losing hair and have gained about 20 pounds....she seems to tell me often that she likes my body. I think she may just be trying to motivate me to lose some weight. Who knows?


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

She certainly acts like a woman who is attracted to me.That's all any of us can go on.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

jaquen said:


> If so, do you think this adds to your level of attraction for her and improves your marriage?


While I do demonstrate my desire for him, it wouldn't count for much if I'm not meeting my husband's emotional needs. It goes hand-in-hand for our marriage.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

cuchulain36 said:


> My wife definitely doesn't, I'm 36, full head of salt pepper hair, good shape I workout often, I've been told I look like Colin Farrell, make over 6 figures, and she could not give less ****s lol...
> 
> We went on vacation with my brother and his wife and she's like a flirting High School girl. I could literally be mid-conversation and when my brother walked in the door she would cease speaking to me mid-sentence and strike up a conversation with him. If I needed to find my wife all I needed to do was find my brother, she didn't even realize she was doing it, but really she's moving on, it's obvious I need to too. She hasn't looked at me as a sexual option since we were in our early twenties.


Sometimes it isn't about you or what you where lacking, sometimes they just got "competitive" with you. And when they do this, there is almost nothing you can do.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

She "lost her libido" for a few years due to, she said, hormones, fatigue, migraines, etc. When I dropped about 70# of fat and added about 20# of muscle, she suddenly found her libido.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> She "lost her libido" for a few years due to, she said, hormones, fatigue, migraines, etc. When I dropped about 70# of fat and added about 20# of muscle, she suddenly found her libido.












Did you see her differently after her miraculous return of libido?


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

IMHO, the poll needs a response for "sometimes."

My SO is very attractive to me, except when he says or does things that make me want to dump him on the spot.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

ive always been in good shape. work out/run/sports. have maintained physique for the 10 years together. she used to compliment me. That stopped years ago. 

My wife does not find me physically attractive. Once in a blue moon she compliments my hair cut or my shirt. 

oh well. zero sh*ts given.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Did you see her differently after her miraculous return of libido?


No, I just realize now that she's just as self-unaware as the rest of them. I already knew, from personal experience, that women were more into the male body than they like to admit. I just underestimated that power and that it trumped love and a 20+ year (at that time) marriage. I always believed woman deceived themselves based on their statements vs. their actions, but thought my wife was more self aware. I do know better now.

Great gif, by the way.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

...attraction ...to me? ...desire ...for me?

....nope ....not at all. 

.....it's just "not there" anymore ....and hasn't been for years. I try to not express the hurt I feel by her indifference towards me ....keeping it bottled up. But ...it does leak out sometimes in things I do ...say, or in some of my mannerisms. The longer it goes on .......the more I try to "improve myself" the more resentful I become.


----------



## stupidman (Jul 24, 2014)

I almost picked I have no idea but went with she used to. Without me asking or her telling I could tell through her actions that she found me attractive. Now I really just don't know. I am certainly older and about 10 lbs heavier than I should be but I would like to think my wife is not that shallow. Reading a lot of posts here has got me thinking maybe she is. Her weight has fluctuated a lot through our marriage but had never affected my desire for her. I am working on those 10 lbs but can't really do much about the other sighns of aging. We will see if that has any affect but I suspect it has more to do with our emotional connection than a purely physical thing. To be honest, I am not sure I will be happy to find out it was a purely physical thing. I think love should be bigger than that._Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm going to chime in about the physical, from my perspective at least, the actions of living a healthier lifestyle, of taking pride in your appearance and taking control of those aspects of your life, is attractive unto itself. The behavior is attractive.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

My wife has told me she does recently. We both workout 5-7 days a week and eat healthy. But its more than just the physical that makes us attractive to our wives I think.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Do you think your wife still finds you, on a purely physical and sexual level, attractive? *No*
> 
> Does she still give you those lustful eyes? *No*
> Does she still run her hands across your body? *No*
> ...


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

jaquen said:


> Do you think your wife still finds you, on a purely physical and sexual level, attractive? Yes and she shows it
> 
> Does she still give you those lustful eyes? Yes
> Does she still run her hands across your body? Very much
> ...


----------

